# My Skeeter Pee



## cowboytex (Jul 24, 2010)

My SP has been sitting at 1.000 for the last few days. I'm following Minnestamaker's recipe. I have (1) 3 gallon carboy and 2 gallon jugs. I placed in the secondary on the 15th and today is July 23. The SP is still very cloudy should I wait until it clears to do the next step or drink it now? One other question, how do I measure the 1/4 tsp Kmeta for the carboy and the jugs? Is it really needed if I'm not going to store for a long time?
thanks!
cowboytex


----------



## contactme_11 (Jul 24, 2010)

You can clear it really fast if you use super klear, bentonite, or some other product. Otherwise only time will tell. If you plan to drink it right away than you only need to stabilize it if you plan to back sweeten it. To get your kmeta and sorbate measurements right with your setup, I would rack it all back together in your primary, mix in and rack back to your carboys.


cowboytex said:


> My SP has been sitting at 1.000 for the last few days. I'm following Minnestamaker's recipe. I have (1) 3 gallon carboy and 2 gallon jugs. I placed in the secondary on the 15th and today is July 23. The SP is still very cloudy should I wait until it clears to do the next step or drink it now? One other question, how do I measure the 1/4 tsp Kmeta for the carboy and the jugs? Is it really needed if I'm not going to store for a long time?
> thanks!
> cowboytex


----------



## cowboytex (Jul 24, 2010)

contactme_11 said:


> You can clear it really fast if you use super klear, bentonite, or some other product. Otherwise only time will tell. If you plan to drink it right away than you only need to stabilize it if you plan to back sweeten it. To get your kmeta and sorbate measurements right with your setup, I would rack it all back together in your primary, mix in and rack back to your carboys.



ok, that sounds like a good idea!
thanks
cowboytex


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 24, 2010)

I have drank all my pee earl, but the above is right. If you plan to backsweeten, be sure you add the sorbate. If you are going to drink it early, I wouldn't even worry about the k meta.

The sorbate is important, because as soon as you add sugar, any active yeast left will try to ferment agin.


----------



## cowboytex (Jul 24, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> I have drank all my pee earl, but the above is right. If you plan to backsweeten, be sure you add the sorbate. If you are going to drink it early, I wouldn't even worry about the k meta.
> 
> The sorbate is important, because as soon as you add sugar, any active yeast left will try to ferment agin.



thanks!!!!! I just poured everything in the primary, washed out the carboy and the gallon jugs. I added the sorbate and the k meta.......stirred it in.......siphened everything back into what they came out of....I'm wait 2 weeks and then add the sugar( 1 cup per gallon)....correct?

cowboytex


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetening ratio is just a guideline. It depends on your tastes. I would start with a bit less, then taste and add until it suits you. Because lemon is fairly high acid, the sugar helps bring the acid back into balance with our tastes.


----------



## cowboytex (Jul 24, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Sweetening ratio is just a guideline. It depends on your tastes. I would start with a bit less, then taste and add until it suits you. Because lemon is fairly high acid, the sugar helps bring the acid back into balance with our tastes.



ok thanks Lon!


----------



## cowboytex (Aug 3, 2010)

*Skeeter Pee*



Minnesotamaker said:


> Sweetening ratio is just a guideline. It depends on your tastes. I would start with a bit less, then taste and add until it suits you. Because lemon is fairly high acid, the sugar helps bring the acid back into balance with our tastes.





Just wanted to say thanks for the SP recipe and help, the Pee is GREAT! 
Cowboytex


----------

